# Anyone use Nutro Ultra Holistic Puppy?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am getting Rocky off the Natural Balance Organic...he won't eat it unless I put boiled chicken with it. I am tired of cooking chicken for him and I don't want to continue that, so I heard about this food but before I buy another food does anyone have a good experience with giving this to their pup? I've been reading up and Holistic foods and thought this would be good. Thanks


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Acana pacifica ? spelling lol


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I posted a thread a few months ago about how my malt got sick from eating Nutro natural choice. The food was horrible. She had diahrrea and as soon as I stopped this food she was okay. It smells bad too. I will never ever buy Nutro food......they also have various recalls and they are also being investigated.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am definitely *not* a fan of Nutro food.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am not a fan of Nutro. They have a history of changing their formulas without telling buyers as well as being involved in food recalls.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> I am not a fan of Nutro. They have a history of changing their formulas without telling buyers as well as being involved in food recalls.


I agree. :thumbsup:

Nutro just recalled some of their cat food a few days ago. It seems to be ongoing with this company.

Pet food company Nutro announces recall of dry cat food | L.A. Unleashed | Los Angeles Times


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What do you suggest...please name a few if you can, thank you. I'm looking for dry food but will give a little canned with it.



jmm said:


> I am not a fan of Nutro. They have a history of changing their formulas without telling buyers as well as being involved in food recalls.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I agree. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nutro just recalled some of their cat food a few days ago. It seems to be ongoing with this company.
> 
> Pet food company Nutro announces recall of dry cat food | L.A. Unleashed | Los Angeles Times


Thanks for this info....I see they had a recall on their dry cat food...dog food too?



jmm said:


> I am not a fan of Nutro. They have a history of changing their formulas without telling buyers as well as being involved in food recalls.


Wow...thanks for this info...what do you all suggest?



Nikki's Mom said:


> I am definitely *not* a fan of Nutro food.


Any suggestions would be appreciated...I'm glad I didn't buy it yet. This is why I ask first....you are all so helpful.



poochie2 said:


> I posted a thread a few months ago about how my malt got sick from eating Nutro natural choice. The food was horrible. She had diahrrea and as soon as I stopped this food she was okay. It smells bad too. I will never ever buy Nutro food......they also have various recalls and they are also being investigated.


YUCK!!! I just want a GOOD food he'll like, sigh....He's been on Natural Balance Organic for months...but he just doesn't like it. 



janettandamber said:


> Acana pacifica ? spelling lol


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think Rocky is like my Vanilla. Has everchanging taste buds. These are my rotation foods. 
1. Cani-source (dehydrated raw) her favourite !
2. Acana Prairie or Pacifica
3. Merrick canned ( Grammy's pot pie, smothered chicken)
4.Fromm........seems really good but my malt will not eat it


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thanks for this info....I see they had a recall on their dry cat food...dog food too?


The cat food recall is just the most recent. Their dog food was recalled last fall:

Nutro Dog Food Recall (September 2009)

And in 2007:

Melamine contaminated Pet Foods - 2007 Recall List

Read this:

Consumer complaints about Nutro Pet Foods


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG, thanks so much...I certainly am not buying Nutro!



Ladysmom said:


> The cat food recall is just the most recent. Their dog food was recalled last fall:
> 
> Nutro Dog Food Recall (September 2009)
> 
> ...


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

How about Orijen Puppy? Yeager likes that one.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have heard of that one..Do I have to order it online? Is it a dry kibble?



yeagerbum said:


> How about Orijen Puppy? Yeager likes that one.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Acana grasslands is another option. Mine doesn't like fish for some reason, so the Acana Pacifica wasn't so popular with her..but she'll does okay on the Grasslands. (she probably prefers not to eat kibble ever..but I give it to her mixed with some wet (with homecooked, raw or canned- I rotate the wet).


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I have heard of that one..Do I have to order it online? Is it a dry kibble?


It is a dry food. I think Orijen and Acana are from the same maker. Oh, and I can't stand the smell of Orijen 6 Fish, so I use the Puppy one instead. They also have a couple of other flavors that you can try. 

They have a store locator:

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/storeLocator/zone-USA.aspx


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

When you mix it with canned what kind is it? What homecooked do you give her, chicken? I was giving Rocky boiled chicken but believe it or not he sometimes doesn't eat that either. He does like salmon.



iheartbisou said:


> Acana grasslands is another option. Mine doesn't like fish for some reason, so the Acana Pacifica wasn't so popular with her..but she'll does okay on the Grasslands. (she probably prefers not to eat kibble ever..but I give it to her mixed with some wet (with homecooked, raw or canned- I rotate the wet).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

In all fairness, I'd rather not recommend any dry or canned food anymore because I rarely use it, except for a bit of Acana kibble in Nikki's Kong toy every once in a while. 

The best tool for those of you who feed kibble or canned commercial food is a subscription to Whole Dog Journal. They carefully test and review foods. Commercial pet food formulas change for various reasons, and it is difficult to keep up. Whole Dog Journal releases a report every year to subscribers on commercial pet food. If I were feeding commercial food, I'd definitely be a subscriber.

The Whole Dog Journal | Dog Food Reviews - Dog Care - Dog Training

I am going to cross-post this to the pinned food thread.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Susan....thanks so much for sending this link. I tried to subscribe but right now they are doing maintenance on the entire site, so it says to try again later. It seems like it's a great place for all of us newbies to go. The last time I had a dog was in the 80's for 16 years...she was a Mini Schnauzer that ate anything and was so healthy..never a vet bill. This time I'm trying to be more careful knowing now what I know about dog food. Do you home cook? Thanks again!!!



Nikki's Mom said:


> In all fairness, I'd rather not recommend any dry or canned food anymore because I rarely use it, except for a bit of Acana kibble in Nikki's Kong toy every once in a while.
> 
> The best tool for those of you who feed kibble or canned commercial food is a subscription to Whole Dog Journal. They carefully test and review foods. Commercial pet food formulas change for various reasons, and it is difficult to keep up. Whole Dog Journal releases a report every year to subscribers on commercial pet food. If I were feeding commercial food, I'd definitely be a subscriber.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Hi Susan....thanks so much for sending this link. I tried to subscribe but right now they are doing maintenance on the entire site, so it says to try again later. It seems like it's a great place for all of us newbies to go. The last time I had a dog was in the 80's for 16 years...she was a Mini Schnauzer that ate anything and was so healthy..never a vet bill. This time I'm trying to be more careful knowing now what I know about dog food. Do you home cook? Thanks again!!!



Yes, I home cook.


----------

